# Ubuntu 64 oder 32?



## deinertsche (20. November 2007)

Hallo!
Woran erkenne ich, ob auf meinem PC die 64-Bit oder die 32-Bit Variante von Ubuntu (7.04) installiert ist?
Also der/die Prozessor/en sind 64-Bit fähig.

Falls es die 64-Bit Version ist: Kann ich auch downgraden auf 32 Bit oder hilft nur Festplatte formatieren und neu installieren?

Gruß und Dank!


----------



## deepthroat (20. November 2007)

Hi.





deinertsche hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> Woran erkenne ich, ob auf meinem PC die 64-Bit oder die 32-Bit Variante von Ubuntu (7.04) installiert ist?
> Also der/die Prozessor/en sind 64-Bit fähig.




```
uname -m
```
gibt x86_64 zurück wenn die 64bit Version verwendet wird.


deinertsche hat gesagt.:


> Falls es die 64-Bit Version ist: Kann ich auch downgraden auf 32 Bit oder hilft nur Festplatte formatieren und neu installieren?


Ich kenne keine einfache Methode auf 32bit zu wechseln. Es wäre vermutlich einfacher neu zu installieren. Warum willst du denn das eigentlich machen?

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. November 2007)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Ich kenne keine einfache Methode auf 32bit zu wechseln.


Mir fiele da auch nichts ein, ausser eben die erwaehnte Neuinstallation.



deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Warum willst du denn das eigentlich machen?


Das frag ich mich auch. Die Distributoren stellen doch eigentlich fuer beide Architekturen den gleichen Umfang an Paketen bereit. Und in einem 64-Bit-System kann man, die zusaetzliche Installation der 32-Bit-Libraries vorausgesetzt, auch wunderbar 32-Bit-Programme nutzen, wenn es denn aus irgendwelchen Gruenden noetig ist.

Bei Fedora gibt es auch einige Programme nochmal als 32-Bit-Version, z.B. Firefox, da Adobe es ja nicht auf die Kette kriegt einen 64-Bit-FlashPlayer zu liefern. Funktioniert alles wunderbar.

Ich wuesste also wirklich nicht warum man auf einem 64-Bit-Rechner ein 32-Bit-OS nutzen sollte. Ich denke eher dass man auch ein 64-Bit-OS nutzen sollte um die Architektur auch ordentlich ausnutzen zu koennen.

Und wie gesagt, Nachteile sehe ich keine.

Mit einem 32-Bit-OS hingegen hast Du wieder den Nachteil wirklich auf 32-Bit festzuhaengen. 64-Bit-Libraries und Programme werden nicht laufen, unter keinen Umstaenden, da die CPU dann auch nur im 32-Bit-Modus arbeitet.

Edit: Falls Du Ubuntu 32-Bit installiert hast aber eine 64-Bit-CPU im Rechner sitzt wird Dir uname auch nicht x86_64 ausspucken. Dann duerfte wohl nur ein Blick in /proc/cpuinfo helfen.


----------



## deinertsche (20. November 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten aber ich habe mittlerweile Ubuntu 32-Bit installiert. Wir haben hier auf der Arbeit ein Programm, das bei 64-Bit Ubuntu nur Fehlermeldungen ausgibt und da ging es schneller, ein "altes" OS zu installieren als mich um die Kompatibilität zu kümmern. (ja, ich weiss: früher oder später sollte es für jedes Programm eine 64-Bit Version geben)

Es mag ja sein, dass bei 64-Bit einige Programme geringfügig schneller sind aber wenn ich dafür einmal pro Woche 3 Stunden damit beschäftigt bin irgendein Programm zum Laufen zu bringen dann ist das letztendlich kein Zeitgewinn


----------



## GEcko090194 (31. März 2010)

GEht es denn auch andersrum,also von 32 auf 64?


----------



## deepthroat (31. März 2010)

GEcko090194 hat gesagt.:


> GEht es denn auch andersrum,also von 32 auf 64?


Eine Neuinstallation geht immer. Verstehe nicht warum du fragst? 

Gruß


----------



## GEcko090194 (31. März 2010)

ich meinte möglichst ohne neuinstallation


----------



## deepthroat (31. März 2010)

GEcko090194 hat gesagt.:


> ich meinte möglichst ohne neuinstallation


Hast du denn mal das Thema gelesen? Da stand doch bereits das es keine einfache Methode ohne Neuinstallation für 64 zu 32 Bit gibt.

Das gleiche gilt auch andersherum.

Wozu willst du denn wechseln? Benötigst du mehr als 4GB Speicher für einen Prozeß? Oder führst du sehr rechenintensive Berechnungen durch (number crunching)?

Wenn nicht, macht 64 Bit keinen Sinn.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (31. März 2010)

Hallo!



deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Benötigst du mehr als 4GB Speicher für einen Prozeß?


Da schmeisse ich doch gleich mal einen Link hinterher. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension

Ich würde von 64-Bit die Finger lassen.
Ich habe mir vor knapp über einem Jahr Debian Etch (r5) in der 64-Bit Version angesehen.
Ich muss sagen dass es verdammt instabil lief.
Z.B. ist KDE am laufenden Band abgeschmiert. 
Also habe ich Debian Etch in der 32-Bit Version installiert. 
Kurze Zeit später ist dann Debian Lenny rausgekommen..... habe ich mir aber nicht mehr angetan.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## bofh1337 (31. März 2010)

Um von 64 auf 32bit zu kommen, muss man nicht neuinstallieren, dann installaierst du dir die "ia32libs" und kannst auch 32bit-Progs nutzen


----------



## Badboyws (31. März 2010)

Hallo, ist zwar OT aber ich schließ mich dem Dr. an.
Privat brauch eigentlich keiner die 64bit, weil soviel rechenintensives fährt doch eh keiner (Grafiker vllt mal außen vor).
Im Serverbereich sieht die Sache schon wieder bissel anders aus, da hab ich genug Lennys in der 64bit Version laufen, alle stabil, alle ohne Probleme, alle ohne Fehler.
Aber da brauch ich auch keine KDE, mir reicht unter Linux eh die Konsole und für alles andere nehme ich Windows


----------



## deepthroat (31. März 2010)

bofh1337 hat gesagt.:


> Um von 64 auf 32bit zu kommen, muss man nicht neuinstallieren, dann installaierst du dir die "ia32libs" und kannst auch 32bit-Progs nutzen


Es war aber nicht die Frage ob man 32 Bit Programme ausführen kann, sondern ob man das System von 32 Bit zu 64 Bit ändern kann (Kernel, Systembibliotheken etc.). Ein 64 Bit System hat einen gewissen Overhead, manche Programme (wie z.B. partimage) laufen nicht (bzw. sind noch nicht freigegeben) unter einem 64 Bit Betriebssystem, daher gibt es auch keine Pakete dafür.

Gruß


----------



## bofh1337 (31. März 2010)

Badboyws hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, ist zwar OT aber ich schließ mich dem Dr. an.
> Privat brauch eigentlich keiner die 64bit, weil soviel rechenintensives fährt doch eh keiner (Grafiker vllt mal außen vor).
> Im Serverbereich sieht die Sache schon wieder bissel anders aus, da hab ich genug Lennys in der 64bit Version laufen, alle stabil, alle ohne Probleme, alle ohne Fehler.
> Aber da brauch ich auch keine KDE, mir reicht unter Linux eh die Konsole und für alles andere nehme ich Windows



Ich habe hier bei mir 7 verschiedene VMs auf Quadcore am laufen.....und bin froh, das ich da mehr als 3,75 GB Ram nutzen kann (bigmem-Kernel ist ja immer so eine Sache) 



deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Es war aber nicht die Frage ob man 32 Bit Programme ausführen kann, sondern ob man das System von 32 Bit zu 64 Bit ändern kann (Kernel, Systembibliotheken etc.). Ein 64 Bit System hat einen gewissen Overhead, manche Programme (wie z.B. partimage) laufen nicht (bzw. sind noch nicht freigegeben) unter einem 64 Bit Betriebssystem, daher gibt es auch keine Pakete dafür.
> Gruß



Genau deshalb sollte man sich ja auch die ia32libs installieren.....damit man die (noch) fehlenden 64bit-Anwenungen wenigstens in 32bit nutzen kann.
Ein Vorteil gegenüber 32bit hat hier wohl keiner (wenn es nicht um den Ram geht)


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. April 2010)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber sei darauf hingewiesen, dass man prinzipiell auch von 32Bit auf 64Bit wechseln kann indem man die Paketquellen wechselt und ein Upgrade macht. Das gleiche umgekehrt. Man ersetzt quasi alle installierte Software durch die 64 bzw. 32Bit Version. Also im Prinzip eine Neuinstallation ohne eigentliche Neuinstallation nur mit evtl. auftretenden Problemen. Natürlich ist das kein besonders schöner, praktikabler Vorgang und er lässt sich auf jedem OS unterschiedlich gut praktizieren. Einfacher ist es wirklich einfach eine Neuinstallation zu machen und die Home-Partition zu behalten bzw. das Home-Dir nebst evtl. agepassten Config-Dateien in /etc zu sichern.


----------



## Dr Dau (1. April 2010)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> .....nur mit evtl. auftretenden Problemen.


Hör mir bloss mit Problemen auf. 
Interessant wird es nämlich dann wenn man ein 32-Bit Paket auf einem 64-Bit Linux installieren will und die Abhängigkeiten nicht erfüllt werden können. 
Dann installiert man das Paket, welches gefordert wird, von Hand..... und wird gleich wieder mit einem ganzen Schwung nicht erfüllbarer Abhängigkeiten bombadiert. 
Tja, und irgendwann gibt man es auf..... ich habe die Abhängigkeiten verflucht.


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. April 2010)

Das ist wieder ein anderes Problem. Dafür gibt es die entsprechenden 32Bit Pakete für 64Bit Systeme, die lib32-packages als Depency ziehen und dadurch kompatibel werden. Dies wird zum Beispiel bei den meisten Paketen wie Wine oder skype gemacht.

Das ersetzen aller Pakete mit einem mal sollte nicht das Problem nicht erfüllbarer Abhängigkeiten auslösen sondern eher so Dinge wie Kompatiblitätsprobleme während des Transfers und so Schrott. Also besser nicht.
Eine Ausnahme bilden dort Systeme mit einem sehr flexiblen Paketmanagement wie Gentoo oder ArchLinux wo quasi eine komplette Neuinstallation online stattinden kann und es nicht zu Problemen kommen sollte da man einfach einen 1zu1 Austausch sauber vornehmen kann.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde von 64-Bit die Finger lassen.
> Ich habe mir vor knapp über einem Jahr Debian Etch (r5) in der 64-Bit Version angesehen.
> Ich muss sagen dass es verdammt instabil lief.


Ich nutze seit Jahren Fedora parallel in der 32-Bit und 64-Bit Version, 32-Bit auf dem Notebook (Intel CoreDuo) und 64-Bit auf dem PC (AMD64 X2), ich kann eigentlich immer wieder nur wiederholen (und hab es wahrscheinlich auch schon oft genug) dass ich keine Probleme mit irgendeiner habe die auf die Architektur zurueckzufuehren waeren. Klar, in der 64-Bit Version brauch ich zusaetzliche Pakete um Kompatibilitaet fuer 32-Bit Programme zu bieten, aber das ist doch bei heutigen Festplattengroessen verschmerzbar. Auf einem Server sollte man in der Regel alle fuer 32-Bit-Kompatibilitaet noetigen Programme entfernen koennen ohne Funktionalitaet zu verlieren. Auf einem Heimsystem muss man eben damit leben dass man ein paar GB mehr auf der Platte liegen hat, fuer den Fall dass da irgendwo mal eine 32-Bit Applikation angeschlichen kommt.



Badboyws hat gesagt.:


> Privat brauch eigentlich keiner die 64bit, weil soviel rechenintensives fährt doch eh keiner (Grafiker vllt mal außen vor).


Ich find's schon gut 64 Bit zu haben. Denn dadurch kann ich auch 64-Bit VMs laufen lassen, oder aber auch 32-Bit VMs, je nachdem wie ich will. Auf einem 32-Bit System koennte ich natuerlich auch eine 64-Bit VM laufen lassen, aber mit massiven Geschwindigkeitseinbussen. Und dank 64 Bit kann ich mein System mit 8 GB Speicher ausstatten, sodass ich neben 2 oder 3 laufenden VMs auch noch mit meinem System einigermassen anstaendig arbeiten kann.



deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Ein 64 Bit System hat einen gewissen Overhead, manche Programme (wie z.B. partimage) laufen nicht (bzw. sind noch nicht freigegeben) unter einem 64 Bit Betriebssystem, daher gibt es auch keine Pakete dafür.


PartImage ist als 64-Bit Version in den Fedora-Repositories zu finden.



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hör mir bloss mit Problemen auf.
> Interessant wird es nämlich dann wenn man ein 32-Bit Paket auf einem 64-Bit Linux installieren will und die Abhängigkeiten nicht erfüllt werden können.
> Dann installiert man das Paket, welches gefordert wird, von Hand..... und wird gleich wieder mit einem ganzen Schwung nicht erfüllbarer Abhängigkeiten bombadiert.
> Tja, und irgendwann gibt man es auf..... ich habe die Abhängigkeiten verflucht.


Auch das kenn ich von Fedora nicht. Skype, LightScribe, beide sind 32 Bit und laufen wunderbar. Die Installation hat sich, wo noetig, Pakete aus dem Repository geholt, und alles ist gut.
Keine Unterschiede zu exteren 64-Bit Paketen wie z.B. Opera.

Ich kann eigentlich immer wieder nur wiederholen: Wenn man 64-Bit Hardware hat dann schadet es nicht auch ein 64-Bit System darauf zu installen. Ich bin mit Fedora 64-Bit ziemlich zufrieden, und wuerde mich doch stark wundern wuerden Distributionen wie z.B. Ubuntu oder OpenSuse grossartig anders waeren.

Wenn der Umstieg einem bei einem aktuellen Projekt Unbequemlichkeiten bereitet dann sollte man den Umstieg verschieben, es sei denn die Zielplatform ist moeglicherweise eben die problematische Platform. Dann sollte man doch lieber gleich an dem Problem arbeiten.


----------



## Dr Dau (10. April 2010)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Ich nutze seit Jahren Fedora parallel in der 32-Bit und 64-Bit Version.....


Fedora ist aber nicht Debian und auch nicht Ubuntu.
Da könnten also schon Unterschiede auftreten.



Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Auch das kenn ich von Fedora nicht. Skype, LightScribe, beide sind 32 Bit und laufen wunderbar.


Mag ja sein, aber wenn KDE in der 64-Bit Version ständig abschmiert (was in der 32-Bit Version nicht der Fall ist), dann erübrigt sich bei den Programmen die Frage ob man sie nun als 32-Bit oder 64-Bit Version installiert. 
Mein Notebook hat einen Core 2 Duo..... also 64-Bit..... und 3GB RAM (sollte eigentlich genug sein, zumindest zum surfen ).



Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man 64-Bit Hardware hat dann schadet es nicht auch ein 64-Bit System darauf zu installen.


Neuer PC, neuer Versuch.
Noch gebe ich die Hoffnung jedenfalls nicht auf, ein stabiles 64-Bit System zum laufen zu bekommen. 



Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Wenn der Umstieg einem bei einem aktuellen Projekt Unbequemlichkeiten bereitet dann sollte man den Umstieg verschieben, es sei denn die Zielplatform ist moeglicherweise eben die problematische Platform. Dann sollte man doch lieber gleich an dem Problem arbeiten.


Ich meine mich zu Erinnern auch Probleme gehabt zu haben, den Adobe Flashplayer zu integrieren.


----------



## bofh1337 (15. April 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Mein Notebook hat einen Core 2 Duo..... also 64-Bit



Es gibt auch Mobile-CPUs, die kein 64bit können, obwohl es Dual-Core sind 

In derr T5xxx und T7xxx-Serie zb, sind einige Modelle (mein T7200 (Lan-Server) hat 64bit), allerdings ist dort auch ein "HT"-Flag verfügbar, aber HT an sich geht nicht..


----------



## Dr Dau (15. April 2010)

bofh1337 hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt auch Mobile-CPUs, die kein 64bit können, obwohl es Dual-Core sind


Dann sind es aber kein Core 2 Duo.
Core 2 Duo sind durch die Bank weg und ohne Ausnahme alles 64-Bit CPUs.
Aber Du kannst ja mal selber bei Intel nachschauen. 
Wenn Du dann immernoch anderer Meinung bist, kannst Du ja Intel mal darauf hinweisen dass sie einen (oder mehrere?) Fehler auf ihrer Webseite haben. 

Egal ob Solo, Duo oder Quad:
Intel Core 2 --> 64-Bit
Intel Core --> 32-Bit


----------



## WilhelmHH (22. Februar 2012)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> 
> ```
> uname -m
> ...



Ist der Parameter -a nicht noch besser?

Abfrage des Kernels per


```
uname -a
```

sollte uns sagen können ob die 32 - oder 64 -Bit Version auf dem Rechner installiert ist.  

32bit-Kernel melden sich mit "i386" oder "686", 

64-bit mit "x86_64".


----------



## deepthroat (22. Februar 2012)

WilhelmHH hat gesagt.:


> Ist der Parameter -a nicht noch besser?


Nein, warum?

-a gibt einfach nur alle Informationen aus. Warum sollte man alle Informationen durchlesen, wenn man sich nur für eine Information interessiert?

Gruß


----------

